# Probleme mit Banner



## Mway-Tuning (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns hier weiterhelfen. Mein Co-Admin und ich sind gerade dran einen guten Banner zu machen um uns in verschieden Toplisten einzutragen.

Allerdings sind wir uns nicht ganz einig welcher Banner besser ist, darum wollten wir mal hier nachfragen, was ihr meint.

Die Seite ist http://www.gfx-fakes.de

Soll keine  Werbung sein, wobei wir die natürlich auch gerne mitnehmen ! *fg*

hier die Banner


----------



## misswebmistress (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Der erste Banner ist keine grafische Meisterleistung, sagt aber deutlich mehr aus als der zweite.
Beim zweiten ist es genau umgekehrt. 
Was den Spruch angeht: Ist nett, aber es ist halt so, dass ein User den Banner nur eine Sekunde bewusst wahrnimmt, und deshalb nicht genug Zeit hat ihn zu verstehen.
Der Spruch erfordert definitiv dass man drüber nachdenkt, und User wollen nicht denken müssen.
Kling komisch - ist aber so   

Also meiner Meinung nach wärs das Beste, den ersten zu nehmen und etwas zu pimpen, die Inhalte aber so belassen.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. Dezember 2005)

Was ich noch vergessen haben zu sagen, der Spruch bei zweiten ist nur ein Platzhalter also da kommt noch was andere rein.

Was würdest du vorschlagen zwecks pimpen ?


----------



## misswebmistress (19. Dezember 2005)

Ach so *gg*

Der Text gehört besser aufgeteilt, 
und versuch mal diesen "glossy-effect" auf den banner oben zu übertragen...


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde den 2. rein optisch ansprechender, bis auf die seltsam ausschauenden grünen "Lämpchen". Ausserdem ist die Schrift mit Schein nicht wirklich gut lesbar.
Beim ersten finde ich den Name einfach unschön geworden und die "hetzende" Schriftani ist auch nicht wirklich mein Ding.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. Dezember 2005)

so mein Co-Admin hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt und hat nochmals alles überarbeiten 

Was denkt ihr jetzt ?


----------



## Duddle (20. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich den Text unten lesen könnte, würd ich den Banner so absegnen.


 Duddle


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. Dezember 2005)

da steht Grafikbearbeitung der Extraklasse. Schau rein, es lohnt sich !


----------



## da_Dj (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich seh' das gleiche Problem wie Duddle, wenn man es vernünftig lesen könnte, wäre der Banner soweit in Ordnung. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn jeder erst nachfragen muss, das werden die wenigstens tun


----------



## pamax (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich würde die untere Font ändern.

pMx


----------



## Digiworx (21. Dezember 2005)

Hehe....ich hab gemerkt dass ich mich schon vor einiger zeit hier mal gereggt habe  

Habe mal die Schriftart geändert und auch noch den Inhalt mal angepasst. Eventuell kommt da der alte wieder rein aber die Schrift sollte jetzt gut lesbar sein (ich hab zwar keine Mühe mit der anderen aber da bin ich warhscheinlich alleine  )


----------



## da_Dj (21. Dezember 2005)

Bin seit zwei Minuten wach und krieg kaum die Augen auf, kann die Schrift aber nun trotzdem scharf sehen, will heissen, so und nicht anders ist sie gut, kann so bleiben


----------

